# Shengshou Aurora 2x2



## Chree (Aug 28, 2014)

I like that shengshou is out of their dormant period and is making more products. I'll also be interested to see how this matches up against dayan, fangshi, wittwo, and moyu. Seems like standard 2x2 from the outside... aside from some interesting design choices.

http://lightake.com/p/ShengShou-Aurora-2x2x2-Magic-Cube-50m_m1542.html


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 28, 2014)

Interesting. I might try it.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Here's the cubezz link: (how do I do the text link thing?)
http://cubezz.com/Buy-4619-ShengShou+Aurora+2x2+Speed+Cube+Black.html

It's weird how the images show different mechanisms for the same cube.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 28, 2014)

First image is identical to wittwo V1, the other looks a lot like a moyu/fangshi.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 28, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> First image is identical to wittwo V1, the other looks a lot like a moyu/fangshi.



Ah! I didn't notice that. Those alignment mechanisms look very novel.


EDIT: The actual mechanism is on the TP forum.

I'll post the pic and the link here.
View attachment 4420

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=27656


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 28, 2014)

Meh I don't think it will be very different than Moyu or something.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Aug 28, 2014)

I just ordered it. I recently got into cubing and bought an Arora 3x3 as a last minute amazon purchase to get to free shipping. Right away the feel was beyond any other cube I have tried. I immediately got the 2x2..... boy have I been frustrated with the horrible corner cutting. I hope this has the same feel as the other ones.


----------



## Datprocuber (Aug 28, 2014)

When was this released?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 28, 2014)

It's been on cubezz for at least 24hrs.


----------



## Datprocuber (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh thecubicle says September 1st


----------



## ccownerful (Sep 3, 2014)

the cube, looks like a fangshi. if you look at the pictures, it has caps, like a fangshi 3x3. i think it will be like the fangshi 50mm we never got (as it had colored caps) and this one will hopefully have stickers!


----------



## Chree (Sep 3, 2014)

ccownerful said:


> the cube, looks like a fangshi. if you look at the pictures, it has caps, like a fangshi 3x3. i think it will be like the fangshi 50mm we never got (as it had colored caps) and this one will hopefully have stickers!



It does not have caps. There are photos available that show the cube unstickered here:

http://thecubicle.us/shengshou-aurora-p-3370.html

You might be thrown off because there is a groove molded into the plastic around the border of each piece. While an interesting design choice, I don't think it will have any impact on the performance of the cube.

Rest assured, this cube has stickers.


----------



## ccownerful (Sep 3, 2014)

Chree said:


> It does not have caps. There are photos available that show the cube unstickered here:
> 
> http://thecubicle.us/shengshou-aurora-p-3370.html
> 
> ...


to me, it looks too much like a fangshi, like capped like the 55mm... Sheng shou tends to kinda replicate, not really steal a design but to me it looks like its modeled like a fangshi... it doesnt look like a border... I am probably wrong but eh..


----------



## Chree (Sep 6, 2014)

Just got mine... right out of the box it's not great. Think of the original SS 2x2, just as smooth but with only slightly better corner cutting. Which is to say it falls miles short of what even the wittwo has to offer.

Perhaps better lube and looser tensions would help, but I have severe doubts. Eh... at least it was cheap.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Sep 6, 2014)

The inner edge pieces, the ones that move with the corners, have awfully large parts holding them between the centers. I cant help but feel it will be slow. Not bad but just slow and maybe a bit clunky. I'm sure it will be smooth, they use nice plastic.


----------



## Chree (Sep 6, 2014)

Slow and clunky are good descriptions. Smooth, definitely, but not fast. After playing around with it a bit more, what little corner cutting there is does help, but it doesn't compare to the Wittwo or LingoPo. I've never tried a Dayan, but can make inferences based on majority opinion... this doesn't beat it.

I hesitate to say "it's good for beginners", because even a gummed up LingPo would be great for anyone.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Sep 8, 2014)

Shoot. I'm hoping mine comes in today. I just had my first sub 5 solve with my Dayan 2x2 and was hoping this would be smoother. My only issue with the Dayan is sometimes it is more controllable. Would this be it or just lock up at times like the old SS?


----------



## Chree (Sep 8, 2014)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Shoot. I'm hoping mine comes in today. I just had my first sub 5 solve with my Dayan 2x2 and was hoping this would be smoother. My only issue with the Dayan is sometimes it is more controllable. Would this be it or just lock up at times like the old SS?



It locks up less than the original for sure. The corner cutting is far better than that, just not as good as anything that came after it. And it will be smooth and controllable. But it's just too slow for my tastes.

Edit: Just my opinion, though!


----------



## KonKaii (Sep 10, 2014)

HELP. Anyone knows how to assemble this thing?

I just got mine today and disassembled it right away. Are the notches on the center pieces suppose to resemble an order? 

Also. Things I noticed:
1. The cubes have no washers between the spring/plastic.
2. The springs are pointless for the mechanism due to the length of the stalks (hence little corner cutting) - switching to firmer springs may fix the issue.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 10, 2014)

KonKaii said:


> Are the notches on the center pieces suppose to resemble an order?


They should fit nicely into the grooves on the core.



> 1. The cubes have no washers between the spring/plastic.


The centers don't move anyway so its fine.



> 2.. The springs are pointless for the mechanism due to the length of the stalks (hence little corner cutting) - switching to firmer springs may fix the issue.


Give it a shot!


----------



## KonKaii (Sep 11, 2014)

Here's my opinon: (compared to a Wittwo)

Pros:
- smooth and I don't mean buttery smooth, more like silky smooth
- fast turning, but corner cutting slows it down
- very quiet, might just be the quietest sounding cube I've had

Cons:
- corner cutting, the best I could do was half a cubie consistantly - quarter of a cubie reverse
- lock ups due to all the reasons above

Overall the cube is worth the cheap price tag if you want a decent 2x2. I'm no speedy solver but if your turning accuracy is bad this may be a good correction cube. 
The most significant problem I had with this cube is the outdated/bulky mechanism. If the smooth turning nature of the cube was applied with a wittwo/dayan style mech, I'm pretty sure this cube could become a main to many.
Don't forget those Shengshou screws - they strip very easily.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Sep 12, 2014)

I FINALLY received it. Overall I like the cube. It feels very nice and is fun to solve. The downside is my times are definitely worse than the Dayan. I do like the slightly (1mm?) smaller feel to it though.


----------



## ccownerful (Sep 13, 2014)

KonKaii said:


> HELP. Anyone knows how to assemble this thing?
> 
> I just got mine today and disassembled it right away. Are the notches on the center pieces suppose to resemble an order?
> 
> ...



any luck with that assembly?? I am having a problem with the turning.. i have no idea on how to fix this thing.. HELP!!!:confused:


----------

